# Adding Cheese to Summer Sausage



## bones1948 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have made a lot of summer sausage but have never added cheese to it.  I am considering adding cheese to my next batch of summer sausage to give as gifts for Christmas.  I now do a first grind through the large plate then add the spices, cure and water, mix and then do a second grind through the 3/16 plate and stuff.  I like the texture I get from the 3/16th plate. If I was going to add cheese I could not put it in with the spice and run through the 3/16th plate I would have to mix again after the grind.  I guess I am asking when to mix the cheese to the sausage?  If the highest temperature the smoker will get is 170 degrees will I still have to use high temperature cheese?

Steve


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2017)

Mix into the meat after grinding.  It wont take much of a mix to get the cheese mixed into the meat


----------



## oberst (Dec 12, 2017)

Been a number of comments here on regular vs high temp cheese. I don’t have enough experience to answer your question, but I recently tried some high temp cheese and it exceeded my expectations for taste and convenience. It comes ina bag of uniform pellets that mix very easily and provide a consistent result. Got it on Amazon and it was expensive. Next I’m checking with a sausage place to see if I can buy some of their bulk cheese.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 12, 2017)

I made two batches of summer sausage last fall with pepper jack cheese in them I purchased from Costco as I wasn't going to pay the asking price for high temp cheese. The first batch I didn't cut the cheese small enough, sausage came out great but there are big chucks of cheese in it, you almost don't need to add a slice of cheese to the meat. Second batch the cheese was cubed a lot smaller which made for a more uniform spread of cheese. There was very little melting of the cheese both times and from what I experienced I will never purchase high temp cheese for summer sausage. Only word of warning I have about regular cheese is it takes a while to cut a 2.5 pound block up into little cubes.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2017)

I've used both . For me , the high temp gives a way better end result . For the effort involved , I'll pay the extra money .


----------



## tallbm (Dec 12, 2017)

I've yet to do a sausage with cheese BUT I recall reading how a guy tried and then highly recommended the use of Kraft Crumbles cheese:







According to him it is the right size, way cheaper then high temp, worked great, and tasted very good.

This is the approach I decided to take when the day comes that I make a sausage with cheese in it :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2017)

I have always used high temp cheese, but would like to try regular cheese just to see if it will work the same.
It sure would be a lot cheaper!
Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 12, 2017)

I tried regular sharp cheddar cheese on a recent batch of SS & did not care for the end result.  I like using the high temp cheeses in SS, sticks, & various brats that I make.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2017)

I use store bought ...  I mix mine in right before stuffing... I mix all seasoning, cure, and water and then fridge overnight... I then remix (with or without cheese) right before stuffing... this is when I add the cheese... so If you did it this way you could still regrind after mixing in seasonings and cure...


----------

